# My tarantulas live together.



## AriZoNaS HacKeR (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it weird that ive had a male flame hair and a rose hair in the same tank for over a year and they even live in the same log with no aggression, most of the time they tap each other and even walk around the tank around the same times.


----------



## skippy (Feb 17, 2012)

it's a good way to have one large tarantula.

just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean that it won't happen ever.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 17, 2012)

I thinks it's only a matter of time until you find legs and bolus.

Plus, that has to be stress for both of them.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 17, 2012)

Shaking my head,because I know what's about to happen in this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bill S (Feb 17, 2012)

Have either of them molted during the time they've been together?  I'm guessing that you keep them well fed - tarantulas might be more tolerant of each other if there's an abundance of easier prey.  But my guess is that you have a ticking time bomb.  Still - many of us make assumptions that haven't been tested.  Let us know some more details about how you keep these two, such as size of cage and other cage conditions, feeding frequencies, what size the spiders were when you first started keeping them together, etc.  I try to keep an open mind about things we haven't really tested.  There are certainly plenty of cases in which two tarantulas sharing a cage resulted in one tarantula surviving, but it would be good to document cases in which it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 17, 2012)

Pics, or a troll, or both.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 17, 2012)

Agree with Bill S. and xhexdx


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ns-Answered!!-It-s-in-progress-PICS-and-VIDEO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billeh (Feb 17, 2012)

Quazgar said:


> SWEEEEET!   Ooh, and imagine the hybrids that may occur if they mate! ::


Get the female to get sperm from both spiders, that way youll have a TRIBRID!!!

That's how it works right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm really not that surprised. You have a MM living with an adult female. The male is much more interested in mating than in anything else. If the female is laid back enough for him to live with her he might make it for a while. I imagine she is stressed out a little bit. He will continue to attempt to mate with her until he dies. She might refuse, but it could still be very stressful for her. I would also think that his presence might deter her ever producing an egg sack. You might have been able to send him off on a loan earlier, but at his age he might be shooting blanks now. It still might be worth a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would take them out right away! any action could trigger a fight!


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 18, 2012)

So if these are the same T's that you said were "mating" in your other thread, they have been "mating" for a YEAR?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't act surprised guys. If you remember he started a thread a month or so ago asking advice on how to get his roseas to breed but yet he had no idea what a sperm web was or even looked like. He also posted a picture that showed he had a COMPLETELY wrong setup for them but yet refused to take anybody's advice. My guess is he's a troll.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nikki9093 (Feb 18, 2012)

agreed. there are just no words...uhg...oh wait....nah, thats just too nasty a word.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 18, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ns-Answered!!-It-s-in-progress-PICS-and-VIDEO


Arizona, you got your answer here, why ask again?


----------

